# First pedal bike for a 5yo



## winjim (18 Jun 2020)

Daughter's 5th birthday coming up so it's time she got a proper pedal bike. I was hoping to get a Frog or an Islabike but we're on a bit of a budget so I don't think I can stretch to it. Bearing that in mind, are there any recommendations, or advice on what to avoid? Probably going to be looking second hand.

Ta


----------



## winjim (19 Jun 2020)

Anybody got views on the Ridgeback MX16? From a quick search people seem to like it.

https://www.ridgeback.co.uk/bike/mx16-16-green-2020


----------



## Jody (19 Jun 2020)

I was also in the same position of wanting a Frog/Isla but they were a little our of our price range. I lucked out and found my lad a Verenti 20 second hand. Although second hand it had only been used three times so was almost box fresh. I believe they then re-branded to Vitus. 

https://www.wiggle.co.uk/verenti-twenty-kids-bike-ex-demo/

http://vitusbikes.com/products/vitus-kids-bike-20-inch-wheels/

Lightweight for a childs bike and seem comparable to Frog/Isla but without the price. The 16" wheel is on for £199 if that's within budget?

http://vitusbikes.com/products/vitus-kids-bike-16-inch-wheels/


----------



## CanucksTraveller (19 Jun 2020)

Carerra actually make very good children's bikes, my daughter had the Saruna (she learned to ride on it) and I was just so impressed at the quality of the thing. I sold it earlier this year when she moved up to a Trek and to be honest there's not a lot between them in terms of kit and build quality. The next model down in size (for your daughter's age group) is the Cosmos, and they do one in some nice colours that would definitely appeal to most girls:
https://www.halfords.com/bikes/kids-bikes/carrera-cosmos-kids-bike---16in-wheel---purple-606229.html

They're £170 new but there are lots on eBay for about half that.


----------



## BrumJim (19 Jun 2020)

I just got my son a Decathlon child's bike, second hand. It cost me £10 plus driving 20 miles round trip to get it. Didn't stop him falling in love with cycling.

At that age they grow so quickly that you have a couple of years at most and a few miles of use out of it. I tended to avoid anything with heavy decal work or excessive branding, but anything else should be fine.


----------



## kennycl (14 Aug 2020)

If you can stretch to a second hand Islabike our girls have had them and they are excellent. One of the big advtanges is they hold their value, I reckon the last one actually only cost me about £75 when all was said and done, bought second hand and then sold on once it had been grown out of. Of course it's not always that easy with cashflow and children etc....


----------



## alicat (14 Aug 2020)

I bought an Islabike on Ebay for a friend's child. It turned out to be The Wrong Thing To Do so I sold it on Ebay for a profit.


----------



## RPSlacky (23 Sep 2020)

I agree with @kennycl if you can stretch to Frog/Isla they really hold their value well. Try asking friends or work colleagues as you might get a slightly better deal.

My two both have Frog bikes and we fully expect them to re-sell for within £50 of their original price!


----------



## winjim (24 Sep 2020)

Sometimes I wonder if anybody even reads my posts.



winjim said:


> I was hoping to get a Frog or an Islabike but we're on a bit of a budget so I don't think I can stretch to it. Bearing that in mind...


----------



## screenman (24 Sep 2020)

winjim said:


> Sometimes I wonder if anybody even reads my posts.



What post.


----------

